# Critique my riding - a year on!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

All I can say is watch your seat position, shoulders back, and heels down.  You seem to have improved from what little i know. lol. Hope this helps! :roll:


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

Im not sure but it seems like your goal is to have your leg back?
If so, you might have a reason for it but I am pretty sure that the idea is to have it up at the girth.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

ox-tuff_rider-xo said:


> Im not sure but it seems like your goal is to have your leg back?
> If so, you might have a reason for it but I am pretty sure that the idea is to have it up at the girth.


In english, the goal is to acheive a straight line through your shoulder/hip/heel, so that you are in a position where if the horse disappeared from under you, you would stay standing without toppling over backwards (although I'm not convinced by this analogy since I know that straight line isn't there when I crouch on the ground). Having your feet by the girth is too far forward. You also need to have the ability to move your leg even further back to acheive lateral movments.

I really need to work on moving my leg back independantly from the hip.


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

not on the girth just behind it. all my coaches and every george morris critique that I have ever seen have said your leg should be just behind the girth, like where she has it in the other pictures.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

you look great! 

just remember sit back, legs back, and elbows at your sides :]


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone else who looked at the previous post?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

compared to the other post, you are sitting up straighter, and your toes are in. 

You are definitely improving! Keep up the good work!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I never saw your previous post. But I think you look great! You are doing really good. You can tell from the pictures that he was not a very well broke horse and that really does effect how your riding could look. But you look great even with him acting like a jack***...


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, guys - it's important to know that I'm getting better!

I like how the people who voted 'give up riding' and 'about the same' won't reveal themselves. :lol: If you really do think that I'd love to know why.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

omg thats mean one person said u should give up riding


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Hehe, it's probably someone who thinks they're being clever. Or who I've said something to that they disagree with and they're 'getting their own back.'

God, now I sound really arrogant like it's not possible that I could be bad...but you all know what I mean.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you look really good! But just make sure those shoulders are back! hehe I love those purple britches!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Second picture your equitation is easily the best. You need to keep your toes in, shoulders back, head up, sit up straight, and you look good.


----------

